# Western Tornado!!!



## Eng63Trk16

What do you guys think?? Any risk takers??


----------



## jt5019

I checked out the fisher version it seems well built and a very solid design. I plan on getting one possibly this winter.


----------



## winteroasis

I am getting the fisher installed next week. I can't wait until its time to use it.


----------



## Bob Church

Before you buy you ay want to check our the all electric Swenson Poly-Hawk.

Bob Church
President,
Karrier Cmpany


----------



## jt5019

Bob Church said:


> Before you buy you ay want to check our the all electric Swenson Poly-Hawk.
> 
> Bob Church
> President,
> Karrier Cmpany


I did.. very nice looking unit weight is an issue for me... i wanted something light so it would be easy to move on and off.


----------



## rcpd34

I just bought a Tornado $3179. What doya think?


----------



## bbrsq

Guys- Check out some of the other threads here. I have posted replies on two other threads about the Tornado. I saw them at the Western Factory open house. Very impressed. Got to talk to engineers and salesman. I am getting one. Preseason sales around here are under 3k. I am getting mine installed for 2800. Going price is 3000-3300 installed.
Any more questions just ask.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

for those who are lucky enough to have seen one (local dealers have not taken delivery yet) is the spreader solid or is a hollow type of plastic. I was thinking of rigging up some strobes in it when I get mine.


----------



## bbrsq

From what I have seen it is a hollow type of plastic frmae work. This is what helps to keep the weight down.


----------



## Andy N.

I am always cautious about NEW products, even if they are put out by reputable companies. Usually takes a year for the quirks to be worked out of them and you are stuck with the old version, or are in need of the upgrades which are usually never free.

I got burned when I bought that hunk of sh*t TryNex Vpro the first year it came out. I know that the company isn't as reputable as Western but still...........


----------



## bbrsq

Western has had the Tornado in the works for a few years and put a couple out there last season I believe it was in three locations with three different contractors. Since then they made a few changes, but overall came back with flying colors. I am like you Andy..generally a little hesitant about new products. This one I am not. I bought the new Western MVP the first year it came out with no problems. I am buying another one this year. I would be buying the MVP Plus if it wasn't for the differences which make compatibilty a problem. Due to the new style they changed plugs and controller plug in. The only way to make the old work with the new is $$$$$.


----------



## TritonSnownIce

Saw the Tornado at the local dealer. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## Jon Geer

I just installed my Tornado last night. Very well built product. Western has been listening to us. They aren't wasting any money on R & D. Another great product from Western.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

How does the sander fasten to the bed. I'm going to go look at one today. My L/D told me that you have to bolt it to the bed. Has anyone else have this???


----------



## rcpd34

FIREMAN Q said:


> How does the sander fasten to the bed. I'm going to go look at one today. My L/D told me that you have to bolt it to the bed. Has anyone else have this???


It has bolt holes if you want to bolt it to the bed. I am just using tie downs.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

rcpd34 said:


> It has bolt holes if you want to bolt it to the bed. I am just using tie downs.


Is that really a good idea? I know tie down make things seem nice and tight and stay in there, but I'd rather something bolted down.


----------



## rcpd34

Bruce'sEx said:


> Is that really a good idea? I know tie down make things seem nice and tight and stay in there, but I'd rather something bolted down.


That's the way my other trucks are. I've never had a problem. I'm not drilling holes in the bed of my 2006 Silverado. I use 4 tie downs criss-crossed and another pulling straight down. I buy new tie downs every year. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## sunriseturf

I've seen some pretty big differences in price. What are they selling for now that the pre season sales are over?


----------



## FIREMAN Q

I went and ordered mine today. I think I will be strapping mine down. No way I'm gonna bolt mine to the bed...3200 out the door installed.


----------



## bbrsq

Western does recommend thbat you bolt it down. My dealer just says to use the tie downs. My Icebreaker I use the tie downs as well. I got mine installed for $2800. Around here if your dealer was able to buy preseason you might find them from$2800 to $3k. After preseason sales prices are going up $3k -3300.

I have looked at many spreaders and this one is better than just about anythign else I have found. To me it is worth the investment. 

Western must have done something right if they can't produce them fast enough. They are pretty much sold out. If your dealer didn't order preseason it may take a month or more to see one.


----------



## 2moresleeps

Jon Geer said:


> I just installed my Tornado last night. Very well built product. Western has been listening to us. They aren't wasting any money on R & D. Another great product from Western.


I have 2 on order and a western mvp. The tornados looks freakin awesome.....I have asked this Q before but does ANYONE know EXACTLY how much weight (in lbs) it holds? It only has a 1.25cu capacity which on one hand I dont like but the other hand, it will be less taxing on the equipment.

The MVP plow by western has AMAZING lights. They are HUGE.


----------



## bbrsq

Figure 1.25 ton/ yard of salt.

How long do you have to wait to get you spreader and plow? Or are you one of the lucky ones whose dealer has them in stock. I just talked to my dealer and his next order he doesn't think he will see until Dec. or later.
Thankfully I already have mine.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

*Western Tornado*

Just bought a Tornado poly sander from the local Western dealer here it's a real nice unit. However I found that when the hopper is fully loaded with sand & 5% salt mixture (1.3 yds) that the weight of the material really holds down the belt and often will cause the front drive to spin out. Thus not feeding out the material. So I shoveled it out (3 times) :realmad: to get it to pull material through without spinning out but could only continue to use it with only half loads. This unit definitely needs an inverted V set up to divert some of the weight. Told my dealer they called Western and found that an inverted V isn't even an option! Guess we need to get one made or give Western back the sander cause I'm not gonna keep shoveling it out! Credit granted it is nice, light and set up simply but if your using sand any wetter than it coming out of a dryer your gonna have problems without a V. I would have expected the inverted V to be a standard feature from a company like Western.
Haven't sorted out the details with our dealer yet as our rep has gone out of town for a week but between them and Western I hope they come up with a solution soon I'm sure I won't be the only one needing it  Somewhat disappointed as a first time Western customer


----------



## rcpd34

6_Feet_Under said:


> I found that when the hopper is fully loaded with sand & 5% salt mixture (1.3 yds) that the weight of the material really holds down the belt and often will cause the front drive to spin out. Thus not feeding out the material.


Please explain "spin out". Does it cause any damage to the unit? My dealer cautioned me that overloading would cause the belt to get pinned.


----------



## Gary Dwinal

6_Feet_Under said:


> Just bought a Tornado poly sander from the local Western dealer here it's a real nice unit. However I found that when the hopper is fully loaded with sand & 5% salt mixture (1.3 yds) that the weight of the material really holds down the belt and often will cause the front drive to spin out. Thus not feeding out the material. So I shoveled it out (3 times) :realmad: to get it to pull material through without spinning out but could only continue to use it with only half loads. This unit definitely needs an inverted V set up to divert some of the weight. Told my dealer they called Western and found that an inverted V isn't even an option! Guess we need to get one made or give Western back the sander cause I'm not gonna keep shoveling it out! Credit granted it is nice, light and set up simply but if your using sand any wetter than it coming out of a dryer your gonna have problems without a V. I would have expected the inverted V to be a standard feature from a company like Western.
> Haven't sorted out the details with our dealer yet as our rep has gone out of town for a week but between them and Western I hope they come up with a solution soon I'm sure I won't be the only one needing it  Somewhat disappointed as a first time Western customer


You should be able to completely cure the problem you are experiencing by simply tightening up the conveyor belt. We warn in the owners manual the conveyor belt will stretch very quickly after only two or three loads of material being run though the machine. Using a 9/16" socket, loosen the bearing hold down bolts on the forward end of the conveyor bed about one turn. Using a 3/4" wrench, loosen the jamb nut on the take-up bolts. Turn each bolt to the right. Try the unit and see of the belt will operate. If not, tighten each bolt another turn. It is important to tighten the bolts evenly to keep the belt tracking in the center. Be sure to re-tighten both the jamb nuts on the take-up bolts as well as the bearing hold down bolts.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

Picked up mine the other day. Very nice. Hopefully I will get to use it soon. I did find out that you need to take the front screw that holds the cover on the spinner, off before you tilt the spreader out of the truck. I will be ordering a new one.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

We did make adjustments to the belt tension twice, ( 2nd and 3rd time that I shoveled), and it apears straight and tight. The machine has only sanded 6 parking lots since we have had it. It just seems that it would save the whole assembly some stress and promote a longer lasting belt/drive assembly if it had the V. It's just that I hate runnin stuff "maxed out" if at all possible, just would like it to pull the material through a little easier. Gonna try a few things it the next couple of days, i will report back on anything meaningful. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

thanks for the update...

Picked one up here in Chicago $2768.00 pick up price.


----------



## UNISCAPE

do you think the sand is much heavier than nice dry bulk salt?


----------



## rcpd34

UNISCAPE said:


> do you think the sand is much heavier than nice dry bulk salt?


Of course it is. It is much more dense.


----------



## Gary Dwinal

6_Feet_Under said:


> We did make adjustments to the belt tension twice, ( 2nd and 3rd time that I shoveled), and it apears straight and tight. The machine has only sanded 6 parking lots since we have had it. It just seems that it would save the whole assembly some stress and promote a longer lasting belt/drive assembly if it had the V. It's just that I hate runnin stuff "maxed out" if at all possible, just would like it to pull the material through a little easier. Gonna try a few things it the next couple of days, i will report back on anything meaningful. Thanks for your comments.


After a little more research on this matter, we discovered some of the rubber conveyor belts we have been getting are slightly longer than others. This could be the reason the belt on your machine slipped the first two or three times you used it. It may never have had the proper tension on it to begin with. I thank you for bringing this issue to our attention as the research was a direct result of raeding about your problem on this forum.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks like a hell of a nice design and looks to be built very solid.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

Well we pushed up piles for the last 4 days straight it just won't stop snowing . We adjusted our belt up quite tight now and it's pulling the material through better however it still won't take quite a full load (1.3yds) as the drive now doesn't spin out but the conveyer will stall out under the load. We did also have one of the factory glued cleats on the belt come off but it has not affected the unit. We are loading about 1 yd now of sand with 5% salt, half a yard from one side just over the edge of the unit and another half yard over the edge on the other side. Loading in this fashion keeps alot of the material on the sides of the hopper and doesn't fill the unit full in the center directly over the belt, if we load the unit right in the center over the belt it may stall the conveyor from the weight & combination of high belt tension. We are now in the range of about 20 spreads with the machine and it seems like it will be a decent unit for our first.
After 14hrs yesterday on the way home 4 sleep............we came across the local Snow EX dealer who had a trailer load of demo units behind his new duramaxx. We pulled in and checked him out. EX 6000 smaller than our Tornado he wanted $1200 more than we paid for the Western unit, and a comparable machine 8000 series I believe it was, he wanted twice the price. The units didn't look overly impressive and seemed kinda light in their construction. In my opinion I'll stick with the Tornado over the Snow EX for the price and quality of the construction. I think Western's got them beat with a better product for less money.....that's gotta make a few guys at Western happy!! My early skepticism has receded slightly as the Tornado has been really working well for us since our loading adjustments as we've posted here, however I'd still like to see our truck going out with a full load as we don't always have a bobcat near the salt sand to load. We would only have to load 3 times a night instead of 5.
P.S The Snow EX units did have an inverted V set - Up.


----------



## rcpd34

We don't do sand here as it makes such a mess, but I really want to be able to put a full load of salt in. We really heap up the SnowEx 8000 and hopefully, we can do the same w/the Tornado. I'll let you know as soon as we get some snow. 70+ here yesterday... :crying: 
36 this morning. Go figure...


----------



## 2moresleeps

Tried both poly casters today. One ran fine after two quick belt adjustments. One metric ton of salt and it performed great. The other was a dud. Somethin on it blew or never worked at all. We aren't sure yet but it just crapped out. What's worse is it's sitting there full of salt and wont run.

Off to the shop tomorrow and warranty should be of some use, providing they have parts this busy time of year.

Still would recommend one based on the working one we have.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

put the spreader on the truck for the first time today. Tightened the belt thanks to all the comments. Went to our local Mulch/Gravel yard and had some sand put in the spreader. Filled it just above half way. It worked great. Then I got my spreader filled with some magic. a full level load. I then turned the spreader on and got nothing. The belt would not spin. I figured that i would be shoveling out. I turned the bolts some more, I have about a half inch left on the bolt. That fixed my problem. We will see in the morning. Hoping that I will get to actually use it.

An idea for western...The rubber strap that holds the covers down, would be even better if they had multiple fasten points for those time when you can close the lid all the way. I ended up having to use the T part of the strap. Also if the lid would over lap to help keep some of the wet stuff out.

Wondering how much of the bolt is left for everyone else???


----------



## FIREMAN Q

So todays update is not so good. The storm we were supposed to get was a dud. Nothing but rain. I went to go off load the salt and got nothing. The only thing that was spinning was the chain. I couldn't get the belt to turn. So after SHOVELING the entire load out I then drove the 45 min or so to the place where I bought it and of course it then started to work. I think salt is getting caught under the belt and preventing the belt from moving. I think Western should have put a flap on the inside that sits on top of the belt, just like the PRO FLOW II, which prevents material from getting in the sides...

I hope this only gets better because so far I feel like this needed more design time. You should be able to completely load your spreader with out having to worry if it is going to handle it...I guess its a learning curve.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Aslo experienced the belt issue. Even after reading here I gave Western the bennifit og the doubt and figured the belt was tight enough from the factory. Loaded it full and it spit about twice and then went into slip. Too bad for me as out first snow fall was 12" plus of heavy wet stuff that bcame Ice Pack fast and the additional salter would have helped greatly.

As my Tornado is in the rear of a service body there is NO getting to the adjusters. So I had to wait Shovel out during a lull in the action and got it empty. Next day did the adjustment to leave about 3/8" for addtional adjustments. Loaded it full and heaping in the yard backed up to the pile and it emptied the full load just fine. Put several adjustment on both the feed gate and speed to be sure we have a full range of operation. 


Now I need some more snow/ice to get it out in the field. I do like the controller BUT would have liked to see a dual more unit for more control of feed rate. 

I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## rcpd34

Did you use sand, salt or a mix?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Bulk salt only. Morton Blue.


----------



## rcpd34

Boy, that's a tight fit. Nice Millennium.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

About 2 1/4" on each side at the bottom and like 5" at the front bulkhead. We fabbed a wood craddle for the front and the rear mount keep it in there nice and tight NO movement to worry about. 

That might be your old lightbar... Got it from Dave.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Check out these Western NightHawks on the 810...about a 1000X improvement.


----------



## rcpd34

I'm checkin' out the Blizzard!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

well then ....


----------



## bbrsq

I saw in your picture you posted what looks like some kind of bumper you made for the bottom of the Tornado. What is it and how did you attach it?


----------



## FIREMAN Q

I have been talking with my dist. who has been talking to western. Western is recommending that you remove tension bolt and the nut from both sides. then take the nut and put it on the other side of the nut that is welded in. I will have a pic soon to show you what I am talking about. Hopefully that will help but it doesn't leave much room for future stretching.

Also noticed that the belt seems to be too wide for the tray. There is only 1/4 gap total which doesn't leave much room for error. I think the belt may be binding a little.

ALSO while running the belt today I found a bolt that had sheared off of somewhere and actually pierced and imbedded itself into the conveyor. I will have a pic of this soon. Talking with my dealer he said Western stated they used too small of bolts on the pulleys under the that come off of the motor itself and they have been having problems with the bolts shearing.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Although I am not surprised I must admit I am VERY disappointed in WESTERN if all these issues are comming up. 

I will openly and clearly state that although not that these issues are was equal an impact I heard the same B.S. about the SnowEx VEEPRO8000 when it was realeased to the extent that it was throughly FIELD TESTED. However, after buying it and tyring to get it to work I was almost instantlly being given upgrade, refits, and so on. HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE from a unit that has been FIELD TESTED. 

IMHO, the BELT issue is unaccpetable. There it no reason why the belt is not properly set and adjusted when it is delivered. 

I also noticed the belt had a very narrow marigin for error and rubs on one side or the other after being extra careful to adjust equally. 

How is it that DD can continue to aquire plow MFG's in attempts to gain more marker share and then deliver a product to market that has what seems to be such minor but disabling issues??????

Lets hope they get worked out FAST!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

What you see on the rear of the spreader is just what I like to call a safety measure. 

As it is in a service body there is no where to safely mount the unit to the bed. So I had my weilder take a look and this is what we came up with. It is weilded to a hitch receiver to it just slides in. As there is very little weight that far back there is hardly any force on the hitch. It is mainly there to keep the spreader in the bed and that is front to rear force. 

So far the install was the least of my worries.


----------



## Bob Church

*Material Bridging in the Tornado*

Hey guys I just got a call from a guy that owns a Tornado. He's having a material bridging problem and he wants to know where to mount our Z-200 vibrator. Any suggestions?

Bob


----------



## bbrsq

Hey Guys-

I was a big fan of the Tornado after i saw it and promoted it heavily when asked about it. I was impressed after seeing it anf talking to the salesman and engineers at the Western open house.

I hate to it say it, but now I may be back pedaling. We had 12+" of snow last week Friday. Started about 5am, came down very heavy, about 1-2" per hour. Poor visibility, etc., etc. You guys know the scenario. Mine was all set in the truck ready to go full of salt. Less than three hours into the morning, mine was hit and destroyed. It was a about a 5 mph hit. The back leg was cracked, the front leg was broken off, and the back pulley and motor mount were bent. No way to fix it or salvage it.

I have some big concerns now after reading what problems some of you have been having; the belt issue, not being able to load fully or having to load off each side, material not pulling through, etc. Wondering now like others have suggested if the inverted vee is not a good idea for this. The other big concern I now have, after having experienced it first hand is how it does not take a small, low speed hit. Plastic in the cold will shatter.

I don't think I am going to replace with another Tornado. I think I am going to get another Icebreaker. The weight is approximately 100 lbs more and I know I won't have the issues or concerns that all seem to be coming up with.

I emailed my regional sales manager with these same concerns and asked him what Western was planning on doing. His reply was that I would have to replace with an Icebreaker because the Tornado was done for production until '07. No comment on the concerns with the belts or anything.

If anyone is interested I have pics I can send you of what the damage is.

Thanks Western!


----------



## rcpd34

When you say that production is done until '07 what does that mean? '07 is 3 weeks away. Please post pics of damage. I am very interested in seeing.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

First how do you know how fast the impact was??? I mean did you hit something?? Did something hit you?? If the weather was an issue and the weight of your vehicle loaded would also have a damaging result due to the force behind the impact. Steel will bend under force and that is all there is to it. 

If you wanted a gas powered V box that that is what you shouldhave purchased. Unless you have already owned one previously you might want to reserve your comments about operation in the type of conditions we encountered last week. I has to go out and salt several acconts after all my work was done due to a friend having two (2) both of his NEW V box spreader out of service just a couple of hours into the event. As the event was substanial these NEW GAS POWERED Spreaders were out of service until Wed. of the following week. 

I have not put enough product down with my Tornado just yet BUT to say the unit is notup to par because someone crashed it to bits is hardly a justified field test. 

As for production it is my understanding that the company that supplies the Hopper (red section) is unable to keep up with the overwhealing demand. I would also offer that as some evidence that just a few other people might just be having favorable results. Again, I am in no position to give a accurate and fill evaluation of the unit. 

Good luck at any rate.


----------



## Jon Geer

Well, not a very happy camper. Just brought my rig to the dealer. Every rib on the conveyer belt is GONE. The tabs that lock the spinner to the hopper are GONE. Made a call to my contact @ DD, he expressed to me that they have been having terrible issues with the conveyer belt supplier shipping inconsistant belts. He also expressed that the method in which they attatch the ribs to the belts FAILED. They have not failed enough to issue a RECALL, but are processing every WARRANTY claim that comes through. The aslo have an updated tensioner and belt (which will be on my unit Tuesday ), and they are trying to give the serious salter what he wants ( 2.5 yard Tornado ). We'll see, they don't waste time and money on a product just to put it out there, they do do alot of R&D before it gets to us. I'm not happy, but I'll live. The weather should hold out till Tuesday, if not I'll have to give Mark Oomkes a call.

Just my 2 pennies.

Jon


----------



## bbrsq

How do I know how fast I was going you ask, because I was backing up in a lumber yard parking lot coming around a corner when a semi was backing in. True the weight of the vehicle and the salter being looaded will ahve an effect on the damage. When the spreader is in the truck it will be loaded. When it is not snowing it will be out.

I have an Icebreaker already and had a driver back into a light pole; minimal damage at best to the spreader. It had a bent deflector. Easy replacement. This spreader is mounted in an F550. I have had no probelms with it. I looked at getting another one, but once I saw the Tornado I liked everything about it.

I am not saying it is a bad unit because it damaged in an accident. I am just trying to say it didn't stand up to a low speed impact. Will it withstand an impact with a car or pole? I don't know? I don't know that I want to risk another one on that possibility. I do have some reservations about it and am rethinking whether it is the best option for me or not. I may replace it with another one. I am concerned with the belt issues some are having.

I have been very happy with every other product that I have purchased from Western and the service after the sale I have received. I agree that they do a lot of R&D before putting a product into production and some of the problems that may be occurring are not Western's fault but are due to other suppliers problems.

The email from Western that I received says that they are sold out until Jan 07. Sorry if I misspoke. 

So to sum it up; is it a good unit, it seems like it will be. It is still to early I think to say. Do they still have some bugs to work out, I think so. For those who have them it seems like right now there are more problems than not. Once the belt problem is fixed I hope the issues will be resolved.

I am having problems posting the pictures. I will try l.ater when I have more time. In the meantime if you are interested send me an email or message with an email address and I will send them off to you.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## bbrsq

*Pictures of Damaged Tornado*

Here are a couple of pictures of the spreader after it had been hit. The back leg is cracked on the side. The motor mount and rear pulley for the belt are bent. The worst and most noticeable damage is on the front where the drivers side leg was broken off.

The truck box was also damaged. When the spreader was hit, it pushed the front bracing and pushed the front of the box. The box was pushed forward about an inch to an inch and a half.

Hope this never happens to anyone else.


----------



## Bob Church

*Plastic Hopper*

How thick is the plastic in that hopper?


----------



## FIREMAN Q

it almost looks like you can use it. Replace the chain and see if it works. Maybe you can put less material in it. This way it might not be a total loss for you.

Good luck either way


----------



## albertaplowman

*tornado problems*

Hi All

I first have to say how much I have enjoyed reading the posts and replies on this site. I have found lots of useful information and tips from you. I am more of a reader than a poster I apologize. This being my first post it comes not as a happy one.

We purchased a Tornado spreader about a month ago. We liked the spreader and felt it would be a great addition to our fleet. We mounted it to a 2005 GMC 2500HD and it looked good. Our first load did not go over well. After filling it all the way the belt wouldn't move. After another belt adjustment it worked fine. Not a problem.

The next day out with a fresh load (we use a salt sand mix or strait sand when it is really cold) it wouldn't work. This time it blinked 3 times meaning it was drawing over 80 amps. Not fun. So after some shoveling for a while it started to work.

Needless to say we have now found that it will not handle a full load. This does not work for us as we need to maximize our time and the amount of loads it takes to do our route.

On the last load from the force of the load in the hopper it cracked. (It was a cold day about -30c) Again the load would not move and the pulley was spinning and the load wouldn't move. So, we took it to the dealer that day and started the process of getting it returned for a full refund. Not as easy as it sounds. Later that day my brother and I tightened the belt and the load still wouldn't move. (We had it stored in the heated garage so it wouldn't freeze up) Very frustrated.

We have put about 12 to 16 loads through our sander and every full load has caused us problems, meaning we could not get material to move. On the loads that we could get material to move we had countless material bridging issues warranting a climb up on top to "stoke the load" and push material down.

Over the last two weeks we have been working with Western head office and our dealer to get our money back. This whole time they have been telling me I am the only one experiencing these problems. Not the case according to the posts on this site. They told me yesterday that they are working on an inverted V to put over the belt/conveyer. They did not tell me when this would be available. I think the inverted V will help the issue with material not moving but then I am just going to have more bridging and clumping issues. Not the answer I wanted to hear.

It sounds like the crack is at the top and bottom of the leg that the spreader sits on when you tip it out of the truck to sit it on the ground. The leg has never been hit or in an accident. It sounds like they are not willing to do anything about this ether.

I am very frustrated with western as this is our first western purchase. We have been nothing but cooperative but adamant about a refund. We are going to continue to fight for a full refund as we feel that this unit should handle a full load and is defective as a whole.

I would also like to say that our dealer has been nothing but helpful.

I would like to hear any comments or questions from you all. I need help.

Thanks

Kent


----------



## rcpd34

Wow. I'm rethinking the wisdom of buying mine even though I haven't even used it. This is my first Western purchase and any further Western purchases will absolutely hinge on how they handle these issues. I buy a truck every year and am looking at buying another truck now with a new plow. I was absolutely considering a Western, but what if I have a problem with it? I know that Western is watching this thread; any comments?


----------



## albertaplowman

*tornado problems*

We acquired a couple more contracts a month into the season and are looking to purchase at least one more plow and we were considering a western. All these problems we have been having dealing directly with head office; I think we are going to stick with Boss.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*Tornado*

I got my tornado install Monday. Will post pics later. I recieved a call from my dealer and told if you had it install before Dec 1 they have a recall about replace a bolt on it,but mine was after the date

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

We have received a tech. service bulletin in the last couple of days. Haven't seen it yet as the shop guys have taken to doing what Western suggests so they havn't made us all a copy.

Haven't had enough bad weather to get any feed back from the ones I sold! Sweatin' it a little now.

As far as your damage bbrsq, I'd say that the Tornado held up pretty good as compared to the bumper of the truck. Looks like a pretty good hit.


----------



## jt5019

rcpd34;335117 said:


> Wow. I'm rethinking the wisdom of buying mine even though I haven't even used it. This is my first Western purchase and any further Western purchases will absolutely hinge on how they handle these issues. I buy a truck every year and am looking at buying another truck now with a new plow. I was absolutely considering a Western, but what if I have a problem with it? I know that Western is watching this thread; any comments?


Western has made plows for years and they are known to be very reliable. The tornado spreader is new to the market this season, they were bound to run into a couple bugs. This is why i always worry about buying anything in its first year.


----------



## bbrsq

It was a pretty good solid hit on the one side. The spreader did fair pretty good overall considering it was fully loaded with salt. However the cracks and broken leg just don't make it possible to use. What you dont see is that there is a crack from the broken leg that goes around to the front. The back leg crack is through and through to the inside of the hopper. The hollow part of the back leg is now filled with salt. I have another picture or two now that it is out of the truck. I will down load from the camera and post those as well. The motor mount and bent pulley are just as bad. The truck did sustain very little damage. The bumper is all that was damaged on the back. The front of the box can be pounded back and spot welded according to my body shop guy.

Albertaplowman- I am interested to here on it goes with your situation. PLease keep us informed.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

Thanks for your post albertaplowman we are in sask and been having the exact same issues and are considering returning our unit as well. I have not been able to get this info back to our dealer because we have been going non stop since nov 26th. I am hoping to get them to trade in our unit and upgrade us into a gasser Western V box I don't mind paying the difference but as a gesture of good faith for all the headaches mabe they should just offer us the upgrade? as we need a unit that will actually work. As a note of interest when we installed our Tornado we add an extra battery into the harness as well. Two batteries power our unit and on full loads of 5% salt to sand mix our drive belt still stalls under the load. If Western is watching this thread please jump in anytime! I think that your customers both new and old deserve a little back up as they already have my hard earned cash! Please keep me informed albertplow we are very interested in your outcome. I will post all my results from our dealer as soon as I can get down to them. I plan on printing out several threads to take with me so I don't get "your the only one" scenerio. Come on Western get in the game before it's too late


----------



## FIREMAN Q

IT WOULD BE NICE IF WESTERN WOULD JUMP IN AND SAY SOMETHING. :angry:


----------



## bbrsq

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures of the spreader out of the truck. If you look close you can see the crack on the front side.

Anyone want some parts?

I talked to my dealer today and they bought about 2 dozen Tornados. He said they have had nothign but probelms with everyone they have sold. They have taken everyone back they sold and refuse to purchase anymore for sometime. He insists the next time they do it will be once the unit had been improved, tested, and proven to work. He does not have any info yet on what western plans on doing to improve the unit. He did tell me that there have been recalls and western is trying to work with all to make everything right.

Good Luck to all who have them.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

So I am just wondering did you bring the truck back too??? That bumper is really wasted is should have stood up to that hit I have backed into a few things and never destroyed a bumper like that.... You should be able to get a full refund on the truck.

Funny, how your dealer stated he is not going to take anymoreof these for sale until they are tested and proven. Did he not read the releases from Western (DD) which stated the unit has been tested in several markets, under several different conditions, for the past THREE (3) years before making it available???


With all this being said is there one person that can stated and prove they have been given a FULL-REFUND on there Tonado and that is also willing to post that dealer info??? If this is TRULY happening,( which I do not belive is the case) then the rest of us need to know how to get our money back from our dealer, too.

I am going to go to the yard Monday and see how many loads I can run through my Tornado after I take the belt to its fullest adjustment. If it stop working I am going to take the unit loaded full of salt to the dealer and see how he plans on geting the unit to work properly. 

If the unit empties multiable full loads, (as it has in the yard twice already) I will load it and drive around to see it maybe after the load settles does that cause an issue. Again, I am only running bulk salt, but I am planing on putting this Tornado to a test BEFORE the next snow event. So whatever that takes I am going to do it until I am 100% sure the Tornado is going to work. 

I will take some more pics and lets you all know what I find.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

BBRSQ,

Funny thing I noticed when I looked more closely at your spreader pics is, the belt hardly seems to be adjusted at all. Do you make any adjustment??? I know I only have about 3/8" of adjustment left and you clearly look as if you have more than that in you spreader.

Just curious is all.

Furthermore, did you install the unit?? Was there anything between the front of the unit and the forward bulkhead like the installation instructions call for??

Was the unit bolted down the to bed of the truck at all??

Again, just curious, all good honest questions I think.


----------



## rcpd34

Got a call from my dealer yesterday about the recall. I'm bringing it in on Monday for the fixes. Seems Western wants the dealers to adjust the belt UNDER LOAD. How the hell are they gonna do _that_?? How many dealers keep bulk salt or sand on hand and a way to run a spreader through multiple loads??


----------



## 2moresleeps

According to OUR dealer, these units are VERY light duty. He compared them to a tailgate salter that doesn't need to be manually loaded.

IMO, I would pass on these units. I did tighten the belt and have not had an issue since however, my partner is still having problems.

Now, I would definetly NOT recommend them to anyone.....sorry Western.


----------



## bbrsq

4evergreenlawns-

To answer your questions-

My dealer does a few hundred plow installs a year. They are one of the biggest buyers from Western in our area. They knew about the R&D that Western did and they thought it to be a good product as well. Since all of the problems have developed they are not willing to take on any more until they have been proven to work over a broad scale, not just by a few people.

I tried the spreader out once in the yard before our first snow with no problems. Once we had our first storm I never had the chance to use it. It was loaded in the truck when it was hit.

The unit was installed by my dealer. They put in two blocks when they did the install. Once I got the truck back I built the bracing like Western recommended and that was installed when it was hit.


----------



## albertaplowman

*tornado problems*

We are still struggling to get an answer from western. Again, it is good to hear that we are not the only ones with problems. I am curious bbrsq what is the name and number of your dealer? I am interested in giving them a call to find out what western has been saying about the returned spreaders. According to my dealer they are not giving any money back for defective spreaders. We have had a snow less December here. If we would have been working this would have been a huge inconvenience and a loss of income. If my dealer has not got back to me by this afternoon it will be time to make some noise. On another note. The service bulletin that came a couple weeks ago was in regards to an upgraded shear bolt for the conveyer pulley and a note to switch the lock nut for belt tension to the other side to gain more adjustment. Neither of which helps me out at all.

I will try to reduce the size of my pictures of the cracks to attach them.

Thanks all.


----------



## albertaplowman

*tornado problems*

Here are the pictures of our cracked Tornado spreader. These cracks occurred three loads ago dew to the mass of a large load.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

WOW!!!

That does not look good at all. Seeing how the rear legs are designed to support the weightof the entire unit and they advertise the unit being stored sanding on end where these legs would need to support the unit for the entire off season. As least that is how I WAS planing on storing the unit for the off season. 



UPDATE on my testing.

Yesterday I ran about 15 buckets of moist (not soaking wet) due to the high level of humidity lately, bulk salt through the unit. ALL went just fine. 

The first 12 or so were with the first belt adjustment and the feedgate was set at various openings. I saw no bridging and the load emptied without fail. 

We took the truck in the shop pulled the spreader and moved relocated the jam nuts as shown in the service notice. Also put about 3 addtional full turns of tension for good measure as the ONLY way to make adjustment is to remove the spreader. Replaced the spreader and retruned to the salt pile.

The next load was heaped until the salt was over running the sides (full load). Again the unit emptied without fail. 

HOWEVER, upon closer inspection what I have noticed is the BELT is wider than the area which the spinner plate can handle causing about 1.5" on each side to miss the spinner plate totally. Furthermore, we did get a couple of stalls in the lowest feedgate setting. The second hole and larger empited just fine. 

The issue of salt missing the spinner plate is as serious IMHO as the belt slipping. At the endof the day this can add up to a huge amount of product NOT getting to its intented targeted area. Not sure what the next size plate available it but this needs to be fixed as well with eother a larger spinner plate OR something to direct the product coming off the belt more directly on to the spinner plate. 

I have several pics and even some video but that will take me some time to get posted. I WILL GET IT POSTED. 

Although all of this was not conducted during a actually snow event I am not sure how actully condtions will impact performance. What I do know is thast was the user I have done all I can to ensure the unit performs as the MFG stated it would. Until I get a chance to further deploy this spreader during snow events I would have to say the unit does what it is designed to do for MY APPLICATION which is ONLY bulk salt application. 

When it comes to MIXED LOADS I am alway reading about SAND MIX causing jams, becoming frozen, bridging, and just flat out heavy due to wetness. I have NO EXPERIENCE with mixed loads so those of you that are using it for that I think you would need to examine what others are experiencing with like of similar spreaders BUT Western did state this unit would spread mixed loads and therefore, they should be able too.


----------



## Andy N.

Andy N.;311397 said:


> I am always cautious about NEW products, even if they are put out by reputable companies. Usually takes a year for the quirks to be worked out of them and you are stuck with the old version, or are in need of the upgrades which are usually never free.
> 
> I got burned when I bought that hunk of sh*t TryNex Vpro the first year it came out. I know that the company isn't as reputable as Western but still...........


I don't want to say it.......but..........I told you so!

I have been harping and harping on these non commercial grade electric / poly spreaders. I have learned my lesson on this topic a few times to know what I am talking about. There is a reason why people use the steadfast steel/stainless v-boxes and undertailgate salters. I'll give you a hint...THEY WORK and have been tested and tested and tested.

I truly feel bad for those of you who are getting burned on these units because it happened to me. My advice for you is to sell it down the river, throw it under the bus and buy something that is reliable.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

I wish I could support you V box statement but I can say my experience with Gas Powered V boxes is no better. 

As for an electric Spreader that can handle commercial product at commercial rates of application there are a few out there that are proven and 100 times more reliable than a gas powered V box will ever be. Owning two Downeaster all electric spreader which have worked WITHOUT fail for the past two seasons I speak from a position of seeing them work. 

As for new things, well I also own nothing but Blizzard Power plows and that includes the plow on the new Skid Steer (meaning I own about $32,000.00 in Blizzard plows) so I think new things are good for advancing the snow industry. Furthermore, if Blizzard was not such a good new thing DD would NEVER had purchased the line lock stock and barrel. 

I am extremly disappionted in WESTERN for not being prepared for these issues. 

Seems like a thread like this one on the #1, most visted snow plowing forum where Western is a sponsor those of us with issues, concerns and more would have been given some means of feedback to promote continued confidence. 

I can say that based on the dealer support I received when I own their plows that this should not surprise me at all and that is why I looked for a different plow that came built for commercial abuse and productivity not a plow that just had a COMMERCIAL GRADE sticker on is. 

Lets see what happens.....


----------



## Andy N.

Yah, I hear ya about the Downeaster products. I have heard nothing but good regarding those items. Good for you with the Blizzard products....I am waiting for my Fisher dealer to start selling Blizzard in my area.

I also agree that Western should maybe get on here and do some explaining. Sounds like a powder keg. They could be trying to manage this at the dealer level as well.


----------



## SnoShark

*Fisher Poly-Caster info*

After reading all the post regarding issues with the tornado and poly-caster, I called my dealer and inquired as to this so called recall. My dealer (Tucks Trucks) in Hudson, Mass, had no clue what I was talking about. So I called Fisher and spoke with a tech, how advised that a "service bulletin" was sent to all distributors. The bulletin was for adjustment to the conveyor belt with the hopper loaded. After advising the dealer of the conversation I brought the spreader to them today.

With a full load of Sand/salt mix, slightly wet, the machine fired up and spread no problem. The dealer adjusted the tension on the belt per the service bulletin and I spun off the entire load. I did notice, just as others did, that the belt ribs come off easy. Only one this time, but I am sure the others will follow. I expect to replace the belt under warranty without any issues.

A side note as to the dealer, great people to do business with, very helpful and appreciated the heads up on the service bulletin.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Mike,

Thanks for the report and nice to hear there are some dealers out there that are on board with service after the sale.

Adjusting the belt with a full load would be impossible in my application at the unit is in a short bed service body offering no access to the tension bearings.

Again it seems that under _*test conditions*_, (no snow, no ice, no on going storm) most units operate just fine. I only hope somehow we can come up with the causing factor that is causing the unit to *fail right before, during, and after *an event.


----------



## 2moresleeps

Our poly caster cracked under a load too. Same side as the pic above, if it is the right side. Also, my partners shear bolt went too. The dealer thought it was due to overloading the unit. Receipts show .74 ton loaded???


----------



## Jon Geer

You know it has been a very frustrating process getting my Tornado repaired. Your saying to yourselves, " Damn Jon it's been like 2 weeks since you took your spreader in for WARRANTY repair?" And the answer is, yes it took that long to get all of the parts (so they say). The conveyer belt looks almost the same, and now WESTERN is telling me that the Newer unit will be shipped witha rib-free belt. WTF. The unit operates fine, although we have had no snow since it broke, I'll post when we get some. 

The dealer told me the same thing, "This was caused by overloading the unit." BS. Then they said the product was to wet. BS. I called WESTERN, they explained all the issues and all of the solutions, the dealer just doesn't know shi*. They just want to sell more.

The legs have not cracked yet, but if they do, it will be a repeat of a Famous Discount Tire tv ad.

It will be time for a SS Monroe, or a Buzz Box.

Here's my input.

Jon


----------



## FIREMAN Q

here is a few pics of my spreader. I made the suggested repair to the bolt that keeps shearing. I had the same problem. I will post the pic of that next. It was easy to make the adjustment. I just haven't had a chance to try it out. My dealer gave me a inverted V. This did help but I had a bridging problem. But to be fair I was stationary dumping back into the pile. I loaded the spreader with about a 3/4 load of sand. I drove around for a bit and the backed into the pile. No problems. Hopefully these changes will help.

In order to change the bolt out, we had to loosen the tension bolts completely and then pull the belt to the side to gain access as you can see. The bolt that needed to be changed is just to the side of the gear box inbetween the red bars. replaced with a grade A bolt.

We also moved the nut to the other side of the tension bolt for additional tension ability.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

if you look at the belt you can see what happens when your bolt shears off. Not good. My dealer replaced this unit with the one above. It was easier for me just to make the needed changes instead of driving 45 min for him to do it. I recommend everyone do it. before it breaks under a load.


----------



## derekbroerse

Now that you've replaced the bolt with a heavier one, it might tear off the shaft instead.

Remember, those things are supposed to be like a fuse...

Hopefully that doesn't happen because I can just see head office using that as a reason to deny your warrenty then...


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

Ive got the poly caster (fishers version, same thing) and ive have not YET had a problem with the belt. Im going to adjust it though to avoid having any problems. Ive used it once and i thought it worked good, only put 1 yard in it though, not sure how it will do under a full load. But one thing im not happy about it the gap i have in between the cover on top (see pic) anyone else have a gap like this?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

The funny thing here is the "overloaded" was the same BS SnowEx would give for a reason ANYTHING went wrong with the VEEPRO. 

I will give the Tornado the balance of the season and document everything. I should have known BETTER and my first choice was a SHORT BED all ELECTRIC V box from DOWNEASTER. All of my Downeaster equipment has operated flawlessly and there it something to be said for BRAND LOYALTY!!! Funny thing about this is there is NO local dealer support whatsoever, I get my Downeaster Support from the MFG directly and I am treated on a first name basis as if I was standing right in their office. 


I switched from Western to Blizzard due to a lack of what I call "Consumer Knowledge". I stated in the past Western for years called plows Contractor Grade but were built not much different that their light duty plows. A frame that would not last a light season, Quadrants that came apart as well. Every time I took a plow in the First words out of the dealers mouth was, "if you are plowing commercially this is condsidered ABUSE and not going to be warranty". 

I have plowed the same lots with Blizzard plows in worst conditions that what I plowed with the Westerns and I have seen NONE of the issue I saw with the Western Plow. This is my fault for assuming that because I was GREAT performance from the ProFlo II, the Tornado would give the same results.

I can ONLY pray that Blizzard support will not end up in the same boat as it is very clear that DD can give two S**t's about service after the sale. I am already fed up with the B.S. about how DD want to make all these changes to the Blizzard line to be more cost effective in the way of using the same parts as their existing plow lines.

Jon, 

Can you please tell me if they repalced any parts that would be considered and upgrade from original MFG?


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

I almost went with the downeaster spreader that mounts on the insert but i was going to take the insert out to keep the salt off from it.. after reading some of the issues everyone has been having im wonding if i made a mistake. 

Does anyone have a gap like that on their covers? Im wondering if i should ask for a new top or if there all like this? It was like that when i got it but i didnt know if it was normal or not.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

I never really looked that close and the covers but I will next time I go out to the truck.

As for the Downeaster tailgate spreader for your dump insert... I would have you made a HUGE mistake. I own two of these and I can tell you the salt damage is no where near the risk of having a spreader that does not work when you need it. I LOVE the reliability I get out of my Downeaster units.


----------



## SnoShark

*Cover gap....*

I have the same issue with my polycaster, there is a gap between the covers. I was thinking of mount a rubber strip to cover it.


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

I was thinking the same thing. some kind of flap so the overlap eachother. i guess i should have just gone with the downeaster. You shouldnt have to buy something and have to spend time fixing it before its even been used, or used once. :realmad:


----------



## FIREMAN Q

derekbroerse;341598 said:


> Now that you've replaced the bolt with a heavier one, it might tear off the shaft instead.
> 
> Remember, those things are supposed to be like a fuse...
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't happen because I can just see head office using that as a reason to deny your warrenty then...


this is what western told my dealer to do. they said they have had issues with that bolt shearing because they used a lower grade bolt.

IT WOULD BE NICE IF WESTERN WOULD SAY SOMETHING:realmad:


----------



## rcpd34

SnoShark;342232 said:


> I have the same issue with my polycaster, there is a gap between the covers. I was thinking of mount a rubber strip to cover it.


My Tornado has a fairly close fit.


----------



## derekbroerse

FIREMAN Q;342355 said:


> this is what western told my dealer to do. they said they have had issues with that bolt shearing because they used a lower grade bolt.
> 
> IT WOULD BE NICE IF WESTERN WOULD SAY SOMETHING:realmad:


I'm just saying I'd prefer to see something like that in writing, so if push comes to shove they can't just say you abused it and replaced the bolt with an unauthorized non-shear bolt and the machine blowing up is your own fault, sorry no more warrenty for you! 

Maybe I'm just distrusting but I don't like doing that sorta thing when it comes to big companies, where its your word against theirs...

Yeah it would be nice if the Western Reps would speak up in this thread, huh?


----------



## Jon Geer

4evergreen,

No, I did not see anything that I thought was an improvement. Looks like the same belt. I think I am just going to sell it. I only have about 3 or 4 trips on it. I think I will go with a Monroe or Swenson?

I do not think Western did all of their homework. I will probally tryit for one more trip with the new belt and adjustments.

Still not 100% happy. Now I am having issue with my Western wings that I added to my MVP. They used very light steel on an important componant.

Western says they will warranty them for 2 years as long as they don't recieve unnessecary damage. Oh what is the thing on the front of the truck? Oh Right, it's a SNOWPLOW !!!!!!!


----------



## albertaplowman

Hi All

Sorry i have not replied earlier. I returned my Tornado for a full refund on the 20th of Dec. My dealer called the day before and told me Western will give me the full refund. I didn't ask if it was because of the cracks or the other problems, i was just happy to be getting my money back. Good luck to everyone else and i will be following this thread as the season continues.

Happy Plowing


----------



## Andy N.

albertaplowman;342608 said:



> Hi All
> 
> Sorry i have not replied earlier. I returned my Tornado for a full refund on the 20th of Dec. My dealer called the day before and told me Western will give me the full refund. I didn't ask if it was because of the cracks or the other problems, i was just happy to be getting my money back. Good luck to everyone else and i will be following this thread as the season continues.
> 
> Happy Plowing


This may have just thrown a match in the powder keg for Western.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

so here are some pictures when the TORNADO *"DOES"* work only problem I see it there is no &*(()& SNOW on the ground. That is when it *"DOES NOT"* work


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

a few more


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Again, these are pictures taken before and after the belt tension jam nut update. It seems to work fine BUT and the salt was slightly wet due to moisture in the air but not as wet as it could get during a snow event. 

Since we seem to be on a NO SNOW WATCH to we have had 1 12" event which the unit did not function at all due to the belt issue. Until we get smoe more snow ir ice I can not determine if the unit is capable of what WESTERN keeps telling us it was tested for THREE YEARS in the field to do!!


BTW, you would think a thread with over 4,600 views might get the attention of the Site Admin and one of its sponsors! After all being the #1 most visted site would it not be of some benifit to both of the aformetioned to post something to the membership?? Just putting it out there not like we have not asked for some reply from Western here during the nearly 100 replies!!!


----------



## korelandscaping

Now I'm really thinking about getting rid of my polycaster! We haven't had any snow this season however I did test my unit about a month back. Just like everyone else stated...the conveyor wouldn't spin with a full load. I haven't made the adjustment to the conveyor yet but I better get my a%% in gear. I hope I don't have the same problems as everyone else but I'm sure I am going to. Good luck to all, I hope Western will stand behind their product! (Fisher too)


----------



## SnoShark

*In-line fuse blowing*

In preparation of possible snow, I put the spreader on the truck and pugged it in. The truck was off and there was no power to the cap control. When plugging in, I noticed the motor turn slightly, thats not suppose to happen. Then the unit would not turn on. After review the LED flashes on the cap control, I tested the 100 amp in-line fuse, which was blown. Easy fix, NO.. This fuse is no where to be found, not even at the fisher dealers. It had to be ordered. The fisher dealer has no idea what could make the fuse blow other than a power surge. So, heads up, get a spare fuse.


----------



## SamH

Considering all the heat Western has taken on this thread, I thought it would be worth mentioning that I have recieved very good customer service from them in regard to the problems we had with our Tornado. Obviously, there are issues with the machine. We experienced some of the same problems described by other users and I posted those on another thread entitled, "Prevent Tornado Trouble". I did write Western with a detailed description of the problems we have encountered with the Tornado and to their credit I was quickly contacted. Bill Racer of Western stepped up to the plate and agreed to warranty our repairs and he is helping us get an inverted V installed through a dealer here in Idaho. I really think the V will solve a lot of the problem, along with making sure the belt is tight and tracking straight. 
We did find it worked best to make the belt adjustments with the machine standing on end, running. On our machine the stainless siderails are a little uneven, so counting turns on the wrench still resulted in one bearing being further forward than the other. That caused the belt to ride hard to one side, eventually bind, and tear the front roller apart. 
Bill also told me that the cleats on the belt are a factor in making it too hard for the machine to start moving and those cleats will not be included in the future. If they tear off, just leave them off, the material will flow out fine without them.
There may be other bugs to work out and we can all be sure that the good folks at Western are scrambling so I'm going to stick it out with them. Many of the features that sold us on the Tornado in the first place still hold true. It's light, easy to unload and store, has nothing on it to rust or corrode, runs quiet and has built in lids.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

well i finally got to use the spreader. We had a heavy dusting!!! first time out this year.

I have had a load sitting in the spreader for 5 days and i had no problems spreading today. I was really nervous to find out if it would work. I had loaded about 1 ton or so not fully loaded.

Is anyone having better luck???? this thread has been quite for a while.


----------



## rcpd34

Ran my first load through mine last night. No problems.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

the co. i sub for has 2 had all updates done. used it sunday worked perfectly

J REED


----------



## GrandScapes

We bought a Tornado this winter season just to be able to utilize a quad cab HD that we have and it has been used maybe 6-7 times and its already back getting serviced as the conveyor belt quit working. They seem to work ok when they are working. They do not really put it down heavy when you need to. I will say this, we packed about 1.75 yards into it and its only supposed to hold a yd. Thats probably how it broke. HAHAHA

my opinion, Its better then dumping bags into a tailgate spreader for sure..And its nice that you can fit into a 6ft bed, but for what it cost, If you have a long bed truck, I would run a gas engine conveyor spreader anyday over it.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*spreader*

Ran mine the other night for the first time and seem to work good
No problem

Frank


----------



## 3dbbok

*3dbbok*

Take time to look at Swenson spreaders and look at the conveyor frame that their new Poly Hawk is attatched to. Their engineering keeps them at the top in the spreader business. We've run over 15,000 tons of salt through our stainless 8 footer in 21 years and it is still, ( with easy maintenance ) still running strong.


----------



## natueboy

Sorry I havent had time to reply sooner. To simply end this spreader review, DONT BUY ONE!!! Our second time out, the spreaders both took a crap on us. We had to do everything with tailgate spreaders. We took both spreaders back to the dealer, along with another guy that had bought two. We purchased three Western Icebreakers instead. NO COMPARISON. Night and Day. They maybe double + the money but they are so worth out. No problems at all. I hope if anyone has bought one they have better luck then I did. I honestly think that western should have taken a few more test runs with this and this should have been a next years model. I will never buy one of these again. even for $500.00 They are junk. I paid $2,550 for each of these and the icebreakers sell for about $5,500.00. PAY the difference


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well what exactly does "took a crap" mean??? What did they do/not do?

I only have a few loads down with mine but after adjusting the belt it has worked just fine. I mentioned that you can not run it on the lowest setting but on the 2nd hole it has worked. I did notice it seemed to be spreading very heavy and there was about 1" on each side of the belt that was missing the Spinner. I came up with a very quick fix using a piece of rubber to redirect the salt off the belt on to the spinner and this has corrected the problem.

I do agree that Western could have done more in the way of testing. For with I use it for (back up and light saltings) so far it has done ok. Not sure I would buy more but at under 2 yards with no way to increase capacity I can not see this as a primary spreader ever.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

After making the adjustments in mine, adding a inverted V to keep the weight off the belt and changing the bolt on the pulley and tightening up the tension bolt, I have had no problems. I have only spread about 4 yards so far but each full load of Magic sat in the hopper for 5 days before using. I'm not sure if I am getting lucky or not but mine is actually working well for me now. Keeping my fingers crossed. I have pics of the changes made in earlier posts.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

I would live to see the V you came up with. Where can I see it??


----------



## FIREMAN Q

Its post # 84 on page 5 of this thread. Its nothing special. there is a few adjustment I would like to make to it but it just sits there nothing holding it in place and it works great. Eventually I will get around to making something to hold it better. It seems to be doing the trick


----------



## rcpd34

Ran two loads through mine last week w/no problems. Was spreading heavy even w/the gate closed as far as it would go. This unit needs a seperate belt/spinner speed control.


----------



## wild bill

*spreader wars*

i thought the first time i saw it on the web site,it looked neat ,but a man i know bought one on impulse ,he took it out of the packaging and returned it immediately! he thought it was the cheesiest thing he ever saw he was not impressed!,the lids did not fit very snug at all water could get in very easy,the quantity of belts to drive everything did not impress him nor the claim's of easily storing it.he has a buyer's salt dog spreader 'he like's it a lot better so far he plows for a living that time of the year and hasn't the time to waste on toy's that do not work.truthfully their is no perfect one spreader that works for everybody !i have been selling and repairing western plows and spreaders for a little over 18 years and it seam's that they jump in with out to much forethought on a lot of their products since 1989,tri plow ,unimount plow,wheel blade,but nobody's perfect! :salute: :salute:


----------



## wild bill

*spreader wars*

i thought the first time i saw it on the web site,it looked neat ,but a man i know bought one on impulse ,he took it out of the packaging and returned it immediately! he thought it was the cheesiest thing he ever saw he was not impressed!,the lids did not fit very snug at all water could get in very easy,the quantity of belts to drive everything did not impress him nor the claim's of easily storing it.he has a buyer's salt dog spreader 'he like's it a lot better so far he plows for a living that time of the year and hasn't the time to waste on toy's that do not work.truthfully their is no perfect one spreader that works for everybody !i have been selling and repairing western plows and spreaders for a little over 18 years and it seam's that they jump in with out to much forethought on a lot of their products since 1989,tri plow ,unimount plow,wheel blade,but nobody's perfect! :salute: :salute:


----------



## rcpd34

Seems like there is no way your friend could form a valid or objective opinion bases upon it looked "cheesy".  I have had no probs with the cover and this is the only mfg that even offers them!


----------



## X-LOWBALLER

wild bill;368330 said:


> i thought the first time i saw it on the web site,it looked neat ,but a man i know bought one on impulse ,he took it out of the packaging and returned it immediately! he thought it was the cheesiest thing he ever saw he was not impressed!,the lids did not fit very snug at all water could get in very easy,the quantity of belts to drive everything did not impress him nor the claim's of easily storing it.he has a buyer's salt dog spreader 'he like's it a lot better so far he plows for a living that time of the year and hasn't the time to waste on toy's that do not work.truthfully their is no perfect one spreader that works for everybody !i have been selling and repairing western plows and spreaders for a little over 18 years and it seam's that they jump in with out to much forethought on a lot of their products since 1989,tri plow ,unimount plow,wheel blade,but nobody's perfect! :salute: :salute:


There is truth to this claim. They are VERY LIGHT DUTY salters....period. They should not be used as a last resort spreader or you will be let down. The shear pin blows, the unit was not designed properly in that salt can and will build up and seize the motor etc. If it is for light duty work, it will work fine otherwise, I would not recommend it.
A suggestion would be to build a cover at the back of the unit that covers the small area directly over the motor. A simple piece of aluminum will do. This will keep the extra salt being dumped onto and into the motor when loaded with a loaders bucket. This simple and 4 minute install would save you in the long run.


----------



## rcpd34

*New problem with the Tornado??*

Well, we're expecting an ice storm over the next two days so I went and got all my trucks ready. I started the Tornado up and hear a THUNKTHUNKTHUNK sound and say WTF? I can see some movement in the idler roller and take it to my dealer. He takes one look at it and says it's cracked. The cause? Dunno. In his opinion you must keep high tension on the belt or it will slip and this tension may cause the break. He says he's sorry he even sold these. Now I'm pissed. 
:realmad: :realmad:

I've only run a handfull of loads of salt through this thing; and have been very careful not to even heap it for fear of it jamming. I clean it out each time as well. My dealer has been great and is going to try & et the new roller sent overnight, but it's not going to help me with this event. My newest truck and newest salter are out of comission. Anyone else had this failure? This is the red roller at the top of the bed; not at the bottom where the recall work was done. We have had a very light season and I can't afford this.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*salt spreader*

Brain

I have ran about 4 loads out of mine with no problem
I had it in the shop the last storm and repairs done to it from someone running in the back end of me
I had them look it all over and said I good

Frank


----------



## X-LOWBALLER

rcpd34;370264 said:


> Well, we're expecting an ice storm over the next two days so I went and got all my trucks ready. I started the Tornado up and hear a THUNKTHUNKTHUNK sound and say WTF? I can see some movement in the idler roller and take it to my dealer. He takes one look at it and says it's cracked. The cause? Dunno. In his opinion you must keep high tension on the belt or it will slip and this tension may cause the break. He says he's sorry he even sold these. Now I'm pissed.
> :realmad: :realmad:
> 
> I've only run a handfull of loads of salt through this thing; and have been very careful not to even heap it for fear of it jamming. I clean it out each time as well. My dealer has been great and is going to try & et the new roller sent overnight, but it's not going to help me with this event. My newest truck and newest salter are out of comission. Anyone else had this failure? This is the red roller at the top of the bed; not at the bottom where the recall work was done. We have had a very light season and I can't afford this.


My idler roller was DESTROYED for some reason. Not sure why. I will be selling all 5 of our fisher salters next year. I cannot believe I invested all of our time and money on these POS salters. I swear, I will never buy these piece of junk "Toys R Us" salters again. This year, 4 out of 5 have gone to the shop for repairs. Salter #5 is good since we have it as a back up. These units are pure JUNK. Garbage units.

Terry


----------



## rcpd34

*ANOTHER Tornado (Katrina) issue*

Brought my salter back to the dealer to have the idler roller repaired under warranty. My dealer has been great; even had the roller sent overnight at his cost since Western wouldn't do it. Upon inspection, he advises that the frame is bent on the Tornado as if it was backed into something. Here's the kicker. The spinner was on it for all salting (obviously) and removed only to haul a skid steer after the roller failed. No damage on the spinner (so we know it couldn't have been on it at the time) and no impact marks on the frame... I personally drove the truck and know I didn't back into anything. My question is has anyone else had a twisted/bent frame? Is it _possible_ that the torque from the motor did this once it got all bound up by the failed conveyor roller? I wouldn't think so, nor does my dealer, but I am completely baffled as to how this happened. Heard the Tornado is now being called Katrina as it is a total disaster!  It would be funny if it weren't true. :realmad:


----------



## GrandScapes

We have had our tornado in twice now for warranty repairs. first time, the roller was destroyed and the 2nd time, the bolts on the roller busted off...Also the little piece of wire that holds the conveyor belt together ripped out. The tornado seriously looks like something that was built to be sold at Home Depot or something. It works good when its working but I see a bad future with it. Ours will probably be up for sale after this season...

Not impressed at alllllllllllllllll


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

I out another load of salt down just yesterday. After adding the rubber flap to direct the salt onto the spinner plate I can say the spread pattern has improved greatly. 

Only problem I had was on start up the spinner was frozen. A few turns but had to free it up and it run out the entire load no probelm. 

I can see the belt to rubbing on one side and that has me worried. To date since the bel adjustment it had worked fine. 

I think all the roller issues are due to the tension issues. We all were given the "tighten the belt" order but NO ONE ever said what was the correct tension. The dealers wanted NOTHING to do with the belt adjustment so first the belt was TOO LOOSE now I think in some cases the belt to TOO TIGHT. Not that the belt the might be running TOO TIGHT are due to operator error jus tthe we were NEVER given the correct information for the tention. 

This still falls on Western. DD released a P.O.S. item. Seems like the only time they get a product right is when they buy out a company with a product line that works.....

Although my Tornado has not totoaly failed me YET I can not say I have 100% confidence in the product and I WILL continue a replacement that will fit in the back of my short bed service body. The shodt bed Salt Dogg is looking realy good.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER

The idler problem IS due to having the belt too tight. I know Ive said it before but these units are pure junk. From this day forward, we will never put more than 1800lbs in it. 3/4 full and that should get 90% of the problem out of the way. They really needed more thought going into this product prior to its release. I for one will be expecting a full refund for these garbage units.


----------



## rcpd34

X-LOWBALLER;374100 said:


> The idler problem IS due to having the belt too tight.


No, it's not. The problem is salt is getting packed in there and causing the welds to pop. Who woulda though salt would get in there on a salt spreader?? 

There should be an upgrade kit available in a few weeks I'm told.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER

rcpd34;374340 said:


> No, it's not. The problem is salt is getting packed in there and causing the welds to pop. Who woulda though salt would get in there on a salt spreader??
> 
> There should be an upgrade kit available in a few weeks I'm told.


Yeah, good call. Just found out that the salt indeed goes into the idler roller and causes this problem. I can't believe it would happen that quickly. Although, the belt being too tight and the salt creeping in causes the problem.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

Adding to my list of headaches;

Pulley on the top end of the spinner came loose while salting. Didn't notice for a little bit. I thought my load was bridged so i was dumping salt on the ground and didn't even know it. Luckily it is just a allan head screw that holds the shaft that spins the spinner plate. 

Now the weld on one of the spinner guards has broken. Have a good rattle now until i can get it fixed.

has anyone else had minor issues with your spreader. seems like we are hearing a lot about the big problems.


----------



## [email protected]

Certainly seems to be an odd mix of those working great and those just working at all, no in between!

I believe we sold 8-10 of them and have only gotten 2 back. One was jsut for an adjustment the other just plain old broke all over the place.
I'm pretty sure these are not at the top of the list for pre-season orders next year.


----------



## daplowman

*Well add me to the list.*

I was running straight salt, and yes the salt was dry. I had covered the entire unit with a tarp. So I tightened the adjustment and sure enough the bolt broke. I took it into the shop had the work done to it. Now so far so good. I am just waiting until the next problem. We really should start a list of names, locations and problems. If we want these things recalled or at least Western to accept responsibility. It would be best to show them some stats. Something as simple as:
BILL HARRISBURG, PA 02/14/07 SHEAR BOLT AND BELT ADJUSTMENT

and the next time someone says, "well we are not aware of anyone having issues"lol
like we all haven't heard that before. We can show the different.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Great idea!!!!!!!!!

Let me just say this about STATS here is a thread on the # 1 visited snow industry site with over 7,000 views and several hundred replies and NOTHING from anyone from the MFG about willing to step up whatsoever. Is there anyone out there that think there is NO ONE at any level of Western that knows about this site?????


----------



## rcpd34

*Fourth Storm; Third Failure.*

Here we go again. I just got the damn idler roller fixed under warranty and loaded this POS up again last night as we got about 5" of partly cloudy the weatherman didn't count on. I swear and can look out the window and do a better job than these clowns; but that's another gripe. Anyway, the converyer woks just fine. Too well. I have the gate shut as far as it will go and it's dumping so much salt, it overwhelms the spinner. It won't even spin unless it's cranked all the way up and the higher you crank it, the more salt it drags out. And when it's spinning, it won't throw salt further than the width of the truck. I'm sorry I ever bought this thing.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

We had a few issues but the most prominent is rock salt getting packed into the forward idler roller causing the roller OD to expand. The roller can expand to the point of causing structural failure of the roller assembly. The upgrade kit also makes a few other changes to the unit that will enhance performance as well. The kit consists of the following component changes:

(A) Idler Roller Shaft Assembly – This will improve the structural integrity when compared to the original idler roller. The revised design is similar to the current drive roller with the crown removed to relieve stress on the conveyor belt and idler roller shaft. The new idler roller is specifically designed to avoid identification issues between the drive and idler rollers. The assembly includes bearings and plates to make reassembly easier and less time consuming.
(B) Belt Guard Extensions – These are needed to keep salt or sand material from entering into areas where material buildup can cause performance issues and potential component damage. 
(C) Revised Conveyor Belt – The change to four cleats was made to address the difficult start up issues as well as potential freeze up. 
(D) Control Module Caution Label – Cab Control and Spreader Modules can be rendered inoperable by intentionally “jumping” across the positive terminal (BAT) and the motor “feed” terminal (MOT) of the module in an attempt to bypass the control and module, or by attaching the jumper cable directly to the motor positive (MOT) and negative (GRD) studs at the module, while trying to troubleshoot the spreader. If the terminals on the module are “jumped” the module and control will be immediately destroyed. The control is designed to “kick out” prior to developing enough motor torque to damage any of the drive train components. This can happen if the conveyor belt is frozen in place. 
(E) Grade 8 Drive Roller Bolts – The drive roller bolts were addressed in a previous bulletin but are included in the kit to assure any units that have not yet been upgraded to this standard, will be done so during the installation of this kit.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

So when you stated "upgrade kit" are you saying that dealer have some kind of tech message from Western to "upgrade" any and all Tornado Spreaders currently on the road? Or is this just repairs that have been made over time?? I am just asking as I think from what I am reading this is a RE-CALL type situation. 

If there is such an upgrade I would like to know what the supporting documents and or part numbers are out there so I can be ready when I call my dealer and he tells me there is no such thing.

Thanks.

On a different note I must say my Tornado really bailed me out and did exactly what I needed it to do for my application!!

I added the Tornado to be a BACK-UP or SUPLIMENTAL unit to the main fleet. The last snow event we had really slammed up in the way of HEAVY WET snow. Although the total accumilation was only about 4"-6" we needed to be able to put down lots of salt. So I put on the BACK-UP truck to make up some time and the Tornado worked 100%. Keep in mind the conditions were VERY WET with mixed rain/snow/ice/rain/snow. Even with the covers the salt was getting very wet. 

Seeing how this was a add-on truck the salt was not being spreader on every job just when needed here and there to move things alond. So the spreader had slating in it for over 12hours from start to finish and not one time did it fail. 

Second trip out my F-450 went down and I was without my HIGHEST CAPACITY salt truck. I put down about three heaping loads of salt with the Tornado and again not on problem. 

Lastly, I have left salt in the Tornado during a couple of 2-4 hours rest periods and then over night and when out hte next morning with the idea I would need to park the truck in the heated building for a couple of hours before I could spead salt but that was not the case. It spreade salt on the first push of the button as if just loaded with fresh salt. 

I think two things are at play in my cast. The open bottom construction seems to allow water to dip out and the Polly dose not hold the cold temp with usaully causes the salt to freeze in wet conditions. 

I realize this is just my experience but I am tell it as I personally know it. When I needed the unit to work for the purpose I bought it I was not let down. To date I can say I have put down about 10-12 load after the belt adjustment and without an after storm inspection it seems to be fine because it is working. I will look it over closely today after a good wash and report what I find if anything. 

To date the unit has been worth the investment. 

Ron G


----------



## Gary Dwinal

4evergreenlawns;378529 said:


> So when you stated "upgrade kit" are you saying that dealer have some kind of tech message from Western to "upgrade" any and all Tornado Spreaders currently on the road? Or is this just repairs that have been made over time?? I am just asking as I think from what I am reading this is a RE-CALL type situation.
> 
> If there is such an upgrade I would like to know what the supporting documents and or part numbers are out there so I can be ready when I call my dealer and he tells me there is no such thing.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> On a different note I must say my Tornado really bailed me out and did exactly what I needed it to do for my application!!
> 
> I added the Tornado to be a BACK-UP or SUPLIMENTAL unit to the main fleet. The last snow event we had really slammed up in the way of HEAVY WET snow. Although the total accumilation was only about 4"-6" we needed to be able to put down lots of salt. So I put on the BACK-UP truck to make up some time and the Tornado worked 100%. Keep in mind the conditions were VERY WET with mixed rain/snow/ice/rain/snow. Even with the covers the salt was getting very wet.
> 
> Seeing how this was a add-on truck the salt was not being spreader on every job just when needed here and there to move things alond. So the spreader had slating in it for over 12hours from start to finish and not one time did it fail.
> 
> Second trip out my F-450 went down and I was without my HIGHEST CAPACITY salt truck. I put down about three heaping loads of salt with the Tornado and again not on problem.
> 
> Lastly, I have left salt in the Tornado during a couple of 2-4 hours rest periods and then over night and when out hte next morning with the idea I would need to park the truck in the heated building for a couple of hours before I could spead salt but that was not the case. It spreade salt on the first push of the button as if just loaded with fresh salt.
> 
> I think two things are at play in my cast. The open bottom construction seems to allow water to dip out and the Polly dose not hold the cold temp with usaully causes the salt to freeze in wet conditions.
> 
> I realize this is just my experience but I am tell it as I personally know it. When I needed the unit to work for the purpose I bought it I was not let down. To date I can say I have put down about 10-12 load after the belt adjustment and without an after storm inspection it seems to be fine because it is working. I will look it over closely today after a good wash and report what I find if anything.
> 
> To date the unit has been worth the investment.
> 
> Ron G


The number for the kit is 95940. We have just started shipping them so your local dealer may not have any of them just yet. This is not a re-call by any means as there are many Tornado units in the field that are working just fine. When we called some of our dealers to inform them of the upgrade kits, some of them were surprised as they have had no complaints from people that have purchased and used them. Thanks for the positive words about your Tornado units.

Thanks


----------



## rcpd34

*Western Responds*

Most of you probably saw my last post yesterday. I was at the end of my rope. I sent e-mails to Western, Fisher, DD and anyone else I could think of. Then I got on the phone. Everyone was very nice and responsive. By the end of the day I had spoken to the folks in charge of customer service, tech support and sales. Thet accepted full responsibility explained the issues as they understood them and a plan to fix them. They feel they have solved these issues and have the fix kit mentoned above ready to be shipped out next week to be installed at no charge. They asked for a last chance to make it right. I was further advised that if the fix kit did not work to my satisfaction, they would "get me out of it". Meaning, I pay the difference on another spreader and they take this one back. Not excited about paying more installation costs and more money for another spreader, but I need to do something. I am awaiting this in writing. I really want to keep this spreader (as long as it does what it is supposed to do) as I like the doors and poly construction. It also matches the plow!  Once the fix kit is installed, I'm going to head over to the salt pile and run a few yards through it and see what happens. I'm willing to give them a final chance, but not on a snowy night.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Gary,

Thank you for the info on the part #. As for my report on my personal experience with the Tornado I just want to be honest. I promiss if there were issue I would have report those in kind. 

As you well know in the snow biz you are only as good as the last event. As I mentioned this last event the Tornado has gained my confidence and I feel I can depend in it as part of my fleet. For now I will stick by "if it is not broken" but should I start to get the uncomfortable feeling in the pit of my belly I assure I will be at the dealer with the part number in hand. 

Brain,

I know how you feel I was a 1st run ower of a VEEPRO800 when I was 1 truck operation. Needs I same more?? 

Maybe I am the lucky one. When the 6.0PSD were failing mine just kept running and I now own 4 of them. Everyone I run into tells me how great my trucks look and than give me there 6.0PSD horror story. My 6.0PSD's have been running without fail and to date I have a combined 150K 6.0PSD miles. 

So I look at things the same way with the Tornado everyone else having issues and I am just one of the lucky guys that has seen the unit work. FWIW, I think it is a pretty good unit for the intended aplication. Not really ment to be a 10 ton per event type unit. Small guy with a short bed truck that want to use bulk for some smaller lots this will get it done. Larger guy want to save $$$ on the smallest cheapest spreader and run 100ton per storm out of a few trucks NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. All falls back to right equipment for the right job. Maybe that is why I have been lucky as I never seen this as a FULL TIME spreader but, I am glad it worked when I needed it.

Ron G.


----------



## Gary Dwinal

4evergreenlawns;378548 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thank you for the info on the part #. As for my report on my personal experience with the Tornado I just want to be honest. I promiss if there were issue I would have report those in kind.
> 
> As you well know in the snow biz you are only as good as the last event. As I mentioned this last event the Tornado has gained my confidence and I feel I can depend in it as part of my fleet. For now I will stick by "if it is not broken" but should I start to get the uncomfortable feeling in the pit of my belly I assure I will be at the dealer with the part number in hand.
> 
> Ron G.


Hi Ron,
Even though your spreaders are working fine right now, I would still encourage you to have the upgrade kits installed on them. There is great potential you may experience not only enhanced performance from them, but you may avoid additional failures in the future. The idler roller assembly is much more substantial with a 1-1/8" shaft compared to the 3/4" original shaft diameter. Please call your local dealer and make an appointment to get the work done on your spreaders.

Thanks,
Gary Dwinal
DD Ice Control Product Manager


----------



## FIREMAN Q

What does the upgrade kit involve


----------



## CARDOCTOR

read post 135


----------



## FIREMAN Q

CARDOCTOR;379902 said:


> read post 135


Thanks...

Today while cleaning the spreader I found a lot of red paint chips. I believe they are coming from the rollers under the belt. Is anyone else having this problem.

Also the tabs that hold the spinner assembly to the spreader are *&^%. They do not work and I had to resort to a bungy cord.


----------



## rcpd34

FIREMAN Q;379906 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Today while cleaning the spreader I found a lot of red paint chips. I believe they are coming from the rollers under the belt. Is anyone else having this problem.
> 
> Also the tabs that hold the spinner assembly to the spreader are *&^%. They do not work and I had to resort to a bungy cord.


The new roller is black. Much heavier duty. I'm having the kit installed tomorrow. Never had the spinner problem. Bring yours back; it should be under warranty.


----------



## rcpd34

Got the update kit installed and it seems fine so far. Anyone NOT get their salter fixed by Western?


----------



## JD Dave

Old thread but just wondering what happened? Is the new Tornado updated? I'm looking for a total back-up spreader, if I don't use it, even better. I think after reading this thread I just answered my own question, Don't buy one, but I'd like to hear what Western did for you guys?


----------



## rcpd34

JD Dave;404137 said:


> Old thread but just wondering what happened? Is the new Tornado updated? I'm looking for a total back-up spreader, if I don't use it, even better. I think after reading this thread I just answered my own question, Don't buy one, but I'd like to hear what Western did for you guys?


What happened to the thread is the plowing season ended. They completely rebuilt my spreader and it works great, but it hasn't snowed since.


----------



## T-MAN

rcpd34;404176 said:


> They completely rebuilt my spreader and it works great, but it hasn't snowed since.


Pardon my ignorance, but how would you know it works GREAT ? It sounds like it saw very limited use if any after the fix. Are you being optimistic, or you actually ran quite a few tons threw the unit ?
I guess I usually base my opinions on extended use, threw many different types of storms, and salt. 
Many here view what is posted and base there purchases on what may be posted.

I have one friend here in IL with a Tornado, he repaired most himself. 
They had alot of problems and jerry riged it to work.His has not been Rebuilt by Western. He is looking into that now. His Tornado is a back up, he is not impressed with the product. Now (after my success with a Dogg) he would buy a Salt Dogg, but has no plans of purchasing any new spreaders this season.
IMO DD rushed this product to production with VERY limited "controlled" or no testing. Everything on this spreader had problems. They look Cool, but I am not impressed by the issues Everyone had with them. The lids do not close tight so your salt will still get wet with any wet snow, or freezing rain. Theres about an inch gap when closed.
If your a one salter operation look elsewere. There are many other Dependable spreaders on the market, that wont leave you hangin, while DD re-designs parts for there fully tested products.


----------



## rcpd34

Quite obviously, there has been no extended use since the rebuild. It functions as is should after the repair, but as I said, there has been no snow since. We will have to see.


----------



## Riccas

So... what's the verdict on this? I was going to go with the Polycaster but prices are closer to 4k around here. Looking to go with Tornado as i run a Boss plow anyhow and might as well match the colors seeing as how they are just about the same as polycaster anyhow.

With the update kits are they better? If i buy a NEW sander in the next week or so should it already have all this installed? What should i look for, there was a mention of a black roller instead? Just don't want to run into problems. Have light sanding work using usually less than a full load. Need something that is easy to clean and won't rust up. Loving the idea of this Poly stuff. Already running the Poly Boss V plow.


Thanks for the help,
-- Rick from CT


----------



## Riccas

WOW prices sure are different on the Western/Fisher poly sanders. Same location prices are 3600 for Fisher and 2450 for Western poly sanders!! I was under the impression that the only difference was the name. Distributors are telling me they are basically the same units with different colors/names!!

Whats the deal on that??

3600 for Fisher vs. 2450 for Western!!


OPIONS PLEASE!! Looking to buy ASAP


----------



## JD Dave

rcpd34;404176 said:


> What happened to the thread is the plowing season ended. They completely rebuilt my spreader and it works great, but it hasn't snowed since.


Thanks, I realize the plowing season ended. That's good they updated it. Would you buy another one? I also wondered if Western bought any back?


----------



## Northland

I see that CPW is giving away polycasters if you buy an Fisher Extreme V. I dont care if its a piece of **** or not thats still pretty decent If I looked at it right.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

Northland;422685 said:


> I see that CPW is giving away polycasters if you buy an Fisher Extreme V. I dont care if its a piece of **** or not thats still pretty decent If I looked at it right.


not free $500.00 off

JR


----------



## rcpd34

Riccas;422661 said:


> WOW prices sure are different on the Western/Fisher poly sanders. Same location prices are 3600 for Fisher and 2450 for Western poly sanders!! I was under the impression that the only difference was the name. Distributors are telling me they are basically the same units with different colors/names!!
> 
> Whats the deal on that??
> 
> 3600 for Fisher vs. 2450 for Western!!
> 
> OPIONS PLEASE!! Looking to buy ASAP


If you can get a Tornado for $2450, buy 10. They're just under $4K around here. Yes, I'd buy another if it keeps working as it has since the fix kit. Everything available now _should_ be up to date w/all upgrades if your dealer is worth anything.


----------



## Riccas

rcpd34;422805 said:


> If you can get a Tornado for $2450, buy 10. They're just under $4K around here. Yes, I'd buy another if it keeps working as it has since the fix kit. Everything available now _should_ be up to date w/all upgrades if your dealer is worth anything.


WOW!! Ok i will definately head up there during the week or next weekend and pick one up then. Anything i should look for to see if its the previous model i'm getting prices on?? Something was mentioned about the new one having a black part... rather than regular steel i asume?

Thanks for the help
-- Rick from CT


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

Well it looks like that time of year again payup As with many other Tornado owners my machine received all of Western's updates. So let's try this again! Now it's season 2 for our unit. In reference to my original posts in this thread I stressed the need for an inverted V, kudos to Western for responding with a factory set-up which I purchased and installed. It's also adjustable so I lifted it up a bit higher, it seems to help our 5% salt/sand from bridging up and does a great job of keeping weight off the belt. The machine has no problems pulling the material though and now we take it out fully loaded :bluebounc. However I must mention that included with the upgrade was a brand new belt, which did stretch! We adjusted twice over about 4 yards of material which is what i kinda expected as our original belt did the same thing. Once we had it set-up last year it worked good after that (35 yds season total). Soooooo we shall see about 9 yds total now and counting, I'm hoping to put down at least 2-3 times more this year than last. The one thing I've been trying to fine tune is the belt does track off to one side enough to rub slightly, there is not much space side to side but if I could just get it to track more in the center. If you look closely there are a few carriage type bolts that are holding everything together back there and it just so happens to be right where the edge of your belt runs. Those bolts on my unit are showing signs of wear as the heads are getting sanded down sort of speak. I'm pretty sure the only true cure is gonna involve some extended patience to get it right. Overall I'm feeling alot more confident with our set-up now and I'm hoping my new 810 comes this weekend for this truck. Everyone says you can't go wrong with the Blizzard, I wouldn't want to be jumping into the fire :crying: with all those moving parts .


----------



## Runner

Just out of curiosity, you mention that the belt is running off tracking a little bit.... Are the tension adjuster bolts on both sides? Could THIS adjust the tracking a bit if adjusted if they are on both sides?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well I too had the upgrade kit installed, FINALLY. It took Western 4 weeks to ship the kit after I had to request it. Not impressed with the dealer response as they had a list of the units needing the kit but still waited for me to call about it. 

Ran a bucket of salt as a test run last night just in the yard and it seems to be fine. Remember, I had no problems last season after having made a few mods to keep the salt on the spinner plate. 

I was able to adjust the feedgate down to the lowest setting which I was not able to do last season without it going into jam. My only complaint was it fed heavy. So maybe they worked out the kinks. This season this unit WILL NOT see much action as with the addition of a F-550 with Cntrl Hydro and a undertailgate spreader w/8611LP, MY service truck is now truly just a back-up and spot check truck. 

It is nice to know that with the improvements I can depend on the truck when needed to be put into service. 

Ron G.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under

In regards to belt tracking the Tornado does have tension adjustment on both sides on the front roller only. I've measured them to make sure that they were adjusted exactly the same. The fine tuning I believe must be done on an individual basis for each spreader. I'm sure that my spreader might not be built exactly square or the mounts for bearings/rollers are not perfectly symmetrical to each other thus measurement alone just isn't enough. To compensate one side or the other will need to be adjusted a bit more and the opposite side a bit less to straighten the tracking. Keep in mind these need to be done while the spreader is under load. Like I said in order to get it right (tracking) it will take some time, in addition good belt tension also needs to be maintained at the same time. Western did add some deflector pieces inside the hopper to direct all material onto the spinner assembly and it appears to be doing the trick. No more clumps of sand left behind. In conclusion the unit may be somewhat finicky at first but once you get it set-up it does work good. I would buy another as it has many nice features, detachable spinner so you can still use the truck to pull trailers, two men can easily load and unload the unit from the truck, not a spec of rust on the unit so far. No jerkin around with frozen gassers or jerry cans. Works well with our F250 4x4 as when fully loaded it's the ideal weight for the truck. However I don't suggest heaping it up a massive amount as the poly hopper may take damage from the extra weight as posted by others here in this thread. I also found that closing the feed gate to the last hole (almost closed position) often restricted the material flow too much and the next hole was too heavy. I fixed this by drilling another hole in between the two factory settings. At this in between setting it seems to work very well.


----------

